# Persian: idiot



## seitt

Greetings,

The word I seemed to hear was بیآرزه biaarze – but does it exist?

If not, please give me two or three words in Persian slang commonly used by young people to mean “idiot, fool”.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Maggŭs

That's &#1576;&#1610; &#1593;&#1585;&#1590;&#1607;     /bi or ze/
And means _good-for-nothing_, _ineffective_.


Some synonyms:
&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1601;
&#1576;&#1583;&#1585;&#1583; &#1606;&#1582;&#1608;&#1585;
&#1576;&#1610; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;
&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578;


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The word I seemed to hear was بیآرزهbiaarze – but does it exist?
> Simon


 
Bonjour
Je pense que vous voulez dire : احمق / کودن / نادان / خنگ
Idiot / fool en anglais = idiot / nouille / folle / fou / bete / con dans la langue française
En persan on dit : احمق / کودن / نادان / خنگ


----------



## panjabigator

How about خر?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The word I seemed to hear was بیآرزهbiaarze – but does it exist?
> 
> If not, please give me two or three words in Persian slang commonly used by young people to mean “idiot, fool”.
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



Yes, we have بي‌عرضه (Bi orzeh) in Persian, but in my opinion, 'idiot' and 'fool' are bad equivalents for it. Best equivalent for بي‌عرضه will be 'butterfingered' (دست و پا چلفتي).

The best equivalents for Idiot and fool are:

احمق
ابله
بي‌شعور
سبك مغز

Also other equivalents that *IMANAKBARI* was told about them.


----------



## searcher123

panjabigator said:


> How about خر?



خر is very Idiot even more than گوساله  

Edited: Out of funny, yes, خر is an equivalent for  'idiot', but very idiot.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

On a aussi : گاگول / اُسکل/ شاسکول 
We have گاگول / اُسکل/ شاسکول too


----------



## seitt

Many thanks to all, very helpful indeed. Et, M. Imanakbari, votre français est vraiment admirable.

Simon


----------



## seitt

Here in Turkey ‘eşek’ also means someone who has no feeling for others, who doesn't mind hurting people and upsetting them at all. Is خر also used like this?

Both خر and eşek literally mean ‘donkey’, of course.

All the best,

Simon


----------



## turkcurious

seitt said:


> Here in Turkey ‘eşek’ also means someone who has no feeling for others, who doesn't mind hurting people and upsetting them at all. Is خر also used like this?
> 
> Both خر and eşek literally mean ‘donkey’, of course.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Simon


Same thing in Iran


----------



## turkcurious

What about in English. Does "donkey" work in this situation, Seitt?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Here in Turkey ‘eşek’ also means someone who has no feeling for others, who doesn't mind hurting people and upsetting them at all. Is خر also used like this?
> 
> Both خر and eşek literally mean ‘donkey’, of course.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Simon



As far as I know, خر  just means 'very idiot'. In your meaning we use گاو or گوساله. Of course all of them are bad languages.


----------



## arashgh1987

seitt said:


> Here in Turkey ‘eşek’ also means someone who has no feeling for others, *who doesn't mind hurting people and upsetting them at al*l. Is خر also used like this?



  it's absolutely insulting.


----------



## seitt

English has two words for the same animal, just as you have خر and الاغ. Apart from ‘donkey’, the other word is ‘ass’. Nowadays ‘donkey’ is used straightforwardly for the animal, but ‘ass’ is used as the donkey-insult, and it simply means ‘fool’.


----------



## arashgh1987

both الاغ and خر are same and it'll mean on the situation : 1) idiot :  خيلي الاغي = خيلي خري = you're idiot.
2) animal :  خر حيوان بي آزاري است = الاغ حيوان بي آزاري است = Donkey is a harmless animal.


----------



## turkcurious

Seitt, OK and thanks.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Et, M. Imanakbari, votre français est vraiment admirable.
> 
> Simon


 
Merci Simon c'est très gentil à vous de m'avoir admiré


----------



## arsham

To this glorious list you can also add

gâv گاو
hâlû  هالو
yâbû یابو
kânâ کانا (obsolete word)
gûsfand گوسفند
kond-zehn  کندذهن
nafahm نفهم
hich-chiz-nafahm


----------

